

TrueCrypt Identification String - 16s
http://16s.us/pics/TrueCrypt_ID_String.png

======
iwwr
Isn't TrueCrypt open-source?

------
dauphin
Hello, NSA "backdoor".

~~~
wladimir
Well it's not a backdoor.

Obviously, in case of full disk encryption, the bootloader needs to be able to
do decryption. If not, the disk would be unbootable.

Sure, the text now trivially identifies the disk as 'truecrypt', but even
without that text in, it would not be hard to detect a specific bootloader
with signatures...

If one wants deniable encryption you need to use something else than full disk
encryption, such as steganography or hidden volumes.

~~~
iwwr
You can have a hidden drive (with deniable encryption) inside an existing
truecrypt partition.

